# ADBA Show Coming Up



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

So on November 29 there is a show in Cleburne, Texas any one besides me gonna be there?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I wish! One of these days I will make it!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I didn't know Cleburne was only 4.5 hours away from us. I'll have to go next year when we're doing some ADBA. We're done for this year.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Darn Baha, was hoping to meet you this time. Oh well next year. Woo hoo. And I will be there. With all 4 of the dogs. The next day NTBBC is having a all breeds fun show and my dogs all qualify!! lmao


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

We're too broke to hit any more shows this year. We had to pass on a show not an hour from our house. We're tentatively planning on the TX Classic in Hutto (UKC), but who knows. That's going to be a big expense because we'd be bringing all 3 if we go, and will need to rent a vehichle large enough for crates. We've got a lot of non-dog expenses, so we may have to cross that one off. For the summer we'll be doing ADBA shows that are close enough to get to. And then probably the UKC Nationals in Denton in October.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't have any UKC dogs. But I will for sure see you at the ADBA shows. WIll be getting a UKC dog in about a year or so.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Why not Dual register your ADBA dogs?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

well I don't think that Phoebe would fit the UKC standards. ANd my Phoenix is from a byb and I found out that his papers are with a not so good registry. SO he is just always gonna be my companion. Penny is fixed and too heavy to show. Except for the fun shows. SHe's gonna be the therapy dog. Orion is a mix and can't do anything,now that we found out about his knee cap. 
SO Phoebe is the only ADBA dog I have right now. lol. I will actually ask the breeder about getting her dual reg. I have a friend who knows a UKC person to come out and check your dog out. hmmm got me thinking now. haha


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Could always do weight pull.


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

anyone know how far cleburne is from denton?


----------

